
Sean Parker's cancer research consortium to develop new immunotherapeutics - mbrundle
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2016/04/13/250-million-300-scientists-and-40-labs-sean-parkers-revolutionary-project-to-solve-cancer/
======
mbrundle
On paper this looks really interesting, and I really hope it does well.
Immunotherapy is one of the most promising recent success stories of cancer
therapy. However I remain skeptical of any efforts to get academic researchers
to work together, because (a) the pressure to publish-or-perish is so great
that I can see them retreating back into their silos, and (b) academic
researchers just aren't used to collaborating. The closest they get is to meet
up once every few months to discuss each research group's progress. For this
to work, they'll have to find new ways to share their progress, which can
become part of their working culture.

~~~
danieltillett
Academics do respond to money. If Sean makes some tough rules and enforces
them and gives the money to scientists young enough to care then it will work.

